# Looking to meet new friends



## topnik74 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm Nikki, I'm a single mum of a 5 year old girl, we have recently moved to Cyprus and are living in Kissonerga she attends the school here. I would like to meet new people here, to meet for coffees etc and chats. I will find my way eventually and meet new people out and about but its alwasys nice to get a head start and hopefully make some good friends.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

topnik74 said:


> Hi, I'm Nikki, I'm a single mum of a 5 year old girl, we have recently moved to Cyprus and are living in Kissonerga she attends the school here. I would like to meet new people here, to meet for coffees etc and chats. I will find my way eventually and meet new people out and about but its alwasys nice to get a head start and hopefully make some good friends.


You should connect with "MYClub Paphos." MY CLUB offers a range of activities for adults and children of all ages. Workshops offered include Mums, Tots & Babies, Creative Kids, Kids can Cook, Kids are Arty, Kids are Sporty, Coffee & Play Afternoons and Cinema Afternoons. Parents can enjoy scrapbooking sessions and yoga/pilates, as well as browse around the 2nd hand shop that carrys a range of baby and children's clothing, toys and equipment. There is also a Parents' Library available at no charge. And a Special Needs Support Group for those who need it. 

Kathy is great and has been doing this for years. Miranda is also a lady who organizes it. Not sure which phone number is which though but whoever answers will be very helpful. 

357 99867662 
357 96406519 
[email protected] 

Or connect with them on Facebook: Myclub Paphos | Facebook


----------



## DanHall (Feb 14, 2012)

topnik74 said:


> Hi, I'm Nikki, I'm a single mum of a 5 year old girl, we have recently moved to Cyprus and are living in Kissonerga she attends the school here. I would like to meet new people here, to meet for coffees etc and chats. I will find my way eventually and meet new people out and about but its alwasys nice to get a head start and hopefully make some good friends.




Hey Nikki, i have just moved to Tala, Paphos, Cyprus and i am very interested in making new friends as ive moved from London, and Kissonerga not far away, please get back to me i also enjoy going for a coffee and a chat 

Thanks, 

Dan


----------

